# screening for Marfan syndrome



## mattrobin (May 8, 2012)

Dr ordered a CTA for a patient, who has a family history (father) of Marfan syndrome. the patient does NOT have any symptoms. the Dr is testing to see if he has the syndrome.  I have no clue what ICD-9 code to use for this ???


----------



## cubbiecatz (May 11, 2012)

I think V19.5 since Marfan Syndrome is coded as a congenital disorder.


----------

